# I'm having problems to trust my wife



## Asmodeus (May 25, 2010)

I'm young and my marriage is very recent, but we are already having trust issues, what happens is that at the beggining of our relationship, she seemed to be very jealous, checked my e-mail, my cell phone and my notebook, i never had a trouble with that, i have nothing to hide, but i asked her to see her things too, she allowed but just for a time, now she is hiding her things from me and accusing me of not trusting her enough, and the more she does this the less i trust her, also, she changed her her work schedule so she can get home later every day... we used to have sex every day, some times twice a day, but a few days ago she started saying she does not wanted, i'm very worried about it, i think she is having and affair... i have already talked to her she denyed and accused me from misstrust and said my behavior is going to destroy our relationship... am i really wrong? what should i do?


----------



## lisakifttherapy (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm wondering what has led your wife to mistrust you - and engage in all of the checking behavior. And now she is apparently hiding things from you as well! The end result is two people who feel incredibly unsafe emotionally together. If you don't feel like you're able to have productive conversations with each other, I recommend you find a counselor to help you sort through it. If you don't address the underlying issues here, your marriage will really be in trouble.


----------



## Asmodeus (May 25, 2010)

lisakifttherapy said:


> I'm wondering what has led your wife to mistrust you - and engage in all of the checking behavior. And now she is apparently hiding things from you as well! The end result is two people who feel incredibly unsafe emotionally together. If you don't feel like you're able to have productive conversations with each other, I recommend you find a counselor to help you sort through it. If you don't address the underlying issues here, your marriage will really be in trouble.


I dont know either, i mean i've never done anything, and i'm always open, i answer every question, and i try not to lie,which has been easy since i have nothing to hide, i dont want to be the overly jealous guy, but god its so hard to squeeze the truth from her, i mean even in the smallest things, you know, when she seems a little down, or when she is distant, i ask her if there is something wrong, and she always answer "nothing"...
I dont know if its my fault but i really dont feel we are in a healthy relationship


----------

